# Practice Problems 12th ed - 50.4?



## denver1000 PE (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello - I've been trying to figure out where some of the material properties used in example 50.4 came from - the modulus of elasticity values (educated guesses?)and the endurance derating factors....

Please let me know if you've been able to get the data and results stated in the book!

Thanks!


----------

